# My first Audi TT



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello

Just sold my Mercedes SLK 200 and bought a new Audi TT S-Tronic. Love it!


----------



## scoTT-(01) (Jun 3, 2009)

That's a beauty, heAlth to enjoy....


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

nice looking car


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the froum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks again. Great forum.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome, I like that colour a lot


----------

